# Red Jacobin



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Red Jacobin cock #666 showing plenty of top feather.....


----------



## marwan (Oct 6, 2012)

hi 
nice top feather


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank-you Marwan...... Did you bred many reduced Jacobins?

Gordon


----------

